# halloween



## vica (Nov 1, 2009)

i came across this pic on another thread so i decided to be that for halloween!!







today is our 9 monthiversary!








products used:
black cream makeup
nyc loose face powder
ardell lashes -wispies ...(?)
fleur power blush
carbon es
plum dressing es
romping es
nocturnelle es
chrome yellow es
cheapo dry nyx white es
nylon es
electrolady liquidlast liner
rimmel white eyeliner
rimmel jungle green eyeliner
covergirl perfect point plus plumvelvet eyeliner
revlon colorstay black eyeliner
sephora eyeliner (some kinda bright blue)
crimsonaire ss
soar lipliner


this is what my bf was originally going to be LOL!!!!!!!!...i thought he looked cute haha


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 1, 2009)

cute look! i love those skull type things


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 1, 2009)

what an adorable couple. u did a great job


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

this is awseom! really creative and really well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you had fun while doing it!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job, I love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

